

What is the current best platform for a public personal profile page? - danmaz74
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-current-best-platform-for-a-public-personal-profile-page

======
danmaz74
Is it possible that there is no web application doing this? It looks like a
great opportunity to me...

------
roh26it
flavors.me, about.me Check out my answer on Quora.

~~~
danmaz74
Very interesting, thank you. Can you point out the advantages/disadvantages?

